# Steve Jobs=Big Brother?



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

This just in on the ipPhone. I'm sure the Droid based OS has a similar program.

This is yet another reason we only used a disposable pre-paid cell phone for emergencies.

BBC News - iPhone tracks users' movements


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Steve Jobs, Bill Gates, all part of the NWO


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

This is news?I figured those annoying things were trackers from day one when the first cell phone hit the market,I mean the very device has to rely on G.P.S and triangulation,its very operating nature says what it does.did you know they also have "secret" power back ups?Nokia used to have an access code to get into theirs.now guess what else they can do?even if you rip the battery out they can not only be used to find you,they can listen to you!

So can your "safe" land line,even sitting on the cradle.

Now go worry about the clip chips[R.F.I.D] imbedded in your gun stocks.I actually found one!
BIG BROTHER is not only here,he's giving you a prostate exam.....

WITH NO GREASE!


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

If we're looking at Big Brother-like companies, you should really include Google as well. They are on phones, tablet computers, netbooks, and most importantly they are the search engine of choice for millions of people. If you use them exclusively as a search engine, then you are only seeing cyberspace through their filter. That's a lot of power for one company to have.

Is it time for google alternatives?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

GatorDude said:


> If we're looking at Big Brother-like companies, you should really include Google as well. They are on phones, tablet computers, netbooks, and most importantly they are the search engine of choice for millions of people. If you use them exclusively as a search engine, then you are only seeing cyberspace through their filter. That's a lot of power for one company to have.
> 
> Is it time for google alternatives?


Whenever you use an internet search engine like Google or Yahoo, they keep records of your search data. These records can possibly be accessed by government surveillance agencies or other third parties. If you, like many people, find that disturbing, there are actions you can take to protect your internet searching privacy.
You could block cookies from your internet search engine or vary your IP address or even make use of web proxies. Web proxies and anonymizing software tend to slow web browsing, however, making it inconvenient.
There is now a new tool, TrackMeNot, a Mozilla Firefox addon, which works in a very different way. It simply runs in the background and periodically generates fake queries in order to hide what you are really searching for, making it impossible for Google or Yahoo to create your personalized profile. TrackMeNot is very simple to install and does not slow down your browsing which is a great plus.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

This is why I have repeatedly warn everyone about the information you put on our blog. Big brother can have all this information at the click of a mouse. Be careful be very, very careful.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I've been using ixquick for about a year... it's ok

Ways to Keep Search History Private - Internet security, internet privacy, search engines security, search engines privacy, search history privacy


----------



## Ridgerunner (Oct 27, 2008)

I could really care less what search engine track or not.

Heck every work typed on this forum is index by Google.

They are getting a bunch of useless data from me

If you want privacy then Get a VPN or proxy account that is in another country and your INTERNET activity will be anonymous


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> Whenever you use an internet search engine like Google or Yahoo, they keep records of your search data. These records can possibly be accessed by government surveillance agencies or other third parties. If you, like many people, find that disturbing, there are actions you can take to protect your internet searching privacy.
> You could block cookies from your internet search engine or vary your IP address or even make use of web proxies. Web proxies and anonymizing software tend to slow web browsing, however, making it inconvenient.
> There is now a new tool, TrackMeNot, a Mozilla Firefox addon, which works in a very different way. It simply runs in the background and periodically generates fake queries in order to hide what you are really searching for, making it impossible for Google or Yahoo to create your personalized profile. TrackMeNot is very simple to install and does not slow down your browsing which is a great plus.


 TracMeNot,may just be another expensive'TricMeNot'.If it sells don't trust it,is my new motto.

I don't think there is any avoiding them.They know how to highjack whatever is manufactured or they would'nt allow it to be sold.

Nowhere to run and nowhere to hide.bearer of bad news,but it seems to be true.


----------

